
Dependency Heck – Swift - krzyzanowskim
http://bartstechblog.blogspot.com/2019/10/dependency-heck.html
======
krzyzanowskim
SPM is not the greatest “package manager” out there, but set a standard just
because it’s part of Swift. For me it’s a vendor political decision that
forces us to use it eventually.

